# A fun little project



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I started getting around to rebuilding tanks this week, and I started with this one. I took the bucketful of stuff that used to be in my old 12 gallon cube tank, put it into a new 20-long, and put it all inside a box I made for it, and Viola! The scratches only appear under the flash of the camera, and are otherwise invisible. The planting is not my best work, of course, but I only had 15 minutes. I'll go back and replant it later once it settles.

........This..............plus this..............made this!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

looks pretty good TOS....


----------

